# Borehole water



## paisleypark (Mar 9, 2010)

Hey,

We heard some people have borehole water - does anyone know who I need to chat to get that installed - we need to get cracking on our garden and this might be the way to go.

Thanks


----------



## ccr (Jun 20, 2010)

Pardon my ignorance, does that mean anything like a a well ?

Reason I ask is because a swimming pool is being built in our garden, and i was surprised by the amount of ground water seeping out when it got to about 1.5'ish meter deep.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

paisleypark said:


> Hey,
> 
> We heard some people have borehole water - does anyone know who I need to chat to get that installed - we need to get cracking on our garden and this might be the way to go.
> 
> Thanks


We have a borehole fo rthe garden, so bear with me & I'll dig out the info for the chaps we used and send them to you. Basically you get unlimited water for the garden. From memory the cost was arouns Dhs 1,800 including the pump (which you can take with you if you move).
-


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Correction, the cost was Dhs 1,600 including a high quality Italian made pump. You can get a cheaper Chinese made pump but they are known to go wrong.

paisleypark - have PM'd you the telephone number.
-


----------



## Panaca (Sep 22, 2010)

Elphaba said:


> Correction, the cost was Dhs 1,600 including a high quality Italian made pump. You can get a cheaper Chinese made pump but they are known to go wrong.
> 
> paisleypark - have PM'd you the telephone number.
> -


Just digged up this email thread. could you please give me the info on the well digging company. I do not know what PM means as I am brandnew to this forum. thx a million!


----------



## gillser (Jul 21, 2011)

Elphaba said:


> We have a borehole fo rthe garden, so bear with me & I'll dig out the info for the chaps we used and send them to you. Basically you get unlimited water for the garden. From memory the cost was arouns Dhs 1,800 including the pump (which you can take with you if you move).
> -


Hi Elphaba, we are looking to install a broehole thingy as well, could you please share the details of the company you used?


----------



## Dozza (Feb 17, 2009)

Can someone PM me the number of the drilling/installation company

Thanks


----------

